# Gas Recipts?



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

I am in the middle of doing my taxes and am trying to do both deduct mileage and expenses. I realized I can't do both, I am trying to figure out which will be better. I buy all my gas on my credit card, so I'm wondering if I need actual receipts or do my credit card statements work, where it clearly lists 
for ex. Fred Meyer Fuel $45.00. Will that work if I were to get audited?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Risab1981 said:


> I am in the middle of doing my taxes and am trying to do both deduct mileage and expenses. I realized I can't do both, I am trying to figure out which will be better. I buy all my gas on my credit card, so I'm wondering if I need actual receipts or do my credit card statements work, where it clearly lists
> for ex. Fred Meyer Fuel $45.00. Will that work if I were to get audited?


I'm not a tax pro, but I think those statements would suffice. In figuring which is the better deduction, you need a mileage log to determine the percentage of business vs personal use of your car, as well as to substantiate mileage for the SRM.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

I spent 1372 dollars in gas from. June to December 31st..


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ogbootsy said:


> I spent 1372 dollars in gas from. June to December 31st..


How many miles total? For Uber? For personal use? Unless you had really expensive car repairs/maintenance, or drive a gas guzzler, and assuming the bulk of the miles were ride-share, the $.54 per mile is going to be better tax-wise. You have to do the math to be sure.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I would say that 98% of the time for Uber Drivers the mileage deduction would be significantly higher than itemized... plus it is a lot less time and effort to figure out.
I can only do averages for your particular scenario as I only know what you paid in gas ($1372) So at an average of $2.10/gallon, you purchased 653 gallons of gas. If your vehicle averages 25mpg, you drove 16,325 miles. If your mileage was 50% personal, 50% uber, you would be able to deduct 8,162.5 miles. 8162.5 x .535 = $4,366.94. So unless you had $3000+ in other expenses, you come up way ahead in mileage deduction.

Of course your actual mileage may be significantly higher or lower depending on your vehicle and % of personal miles vs. Uber miles. My numbers are just there for comparison purposes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

jp300h said:


> I would say that 98% of the time for Uber Drivers the mileage deduction would be significantly higher than itemized... plus it is a lot less time and effort to figure out.
> I can only do averages for your particular scenario as I only know what you paid in gas ($1372) So at an average of $2.10/gallon, you purchased 653 gallons of gas. If your vehicle averages 25mpg, you drove 16,325 miles. If your mileage was 50% personal, 50% uber, you would be able to deduct 8,162.5 miles. 8162.5 x .535 = $4,366.94. So unless you had $3000+ in other expenses, you come up way ahead in mileage deduction.
> 
> Of course your actual mileage may be significantly higher or lower depending on your vehicle and % of personal miles vs. Uber miles. My numbers are just there for comparison purposes.


Thanks for laying out some numbers for Ogbootsy. I thought about when I posted earlier, but didn't have time then.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

eh, it's saturday morning and I am bored/have time to kill.


----------

